
Show HN: Hangry.today – Solve the age-old problem of finding somewhere to eat - roks0n
https://hangry.today/
======
throwaway_374
At the risk of sounding condescending, is this essentially
google.com/maps?f=restaurants restricted to 500m radius around my current
location?

~~~
roks0n
Simply put, it is exactly that. :) The problem with querying "restaurants" in
Google Maps is that it doesn't show all of the closest ones. At least not
where I live at the moment. This is one of the reasons why I decided to make
this.

